# pregnancy



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Is there anyone out there who is pregnant and who suffers from IBS D? If so, how are you managing your symptoms? It seems as though my symptoms have gotten worse!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

During my first pregnancy I developed ibsd and suffered thru my second pregnacy also with it. My doctor told me to take fiber which really did not help me and during me second pregnancy and when the pain and d was bad and I had to go out somewhere I would take immoudium. My doctor said this was ok but you should ask first. I did not take it often, only when extra desperate for relief. My ibs was worse with pregnancy which surprised my doctor because most women with ibsd get relief because the baby pressing on everything slows it down. After my son was born we found out my gallbladder was not working and full of stones so I think I may have had some bile salt d from that. I hope you feel better, how far along are you? Maybe things will slow down when the baby gets bigger.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I suffered from IBS-D when I got pregnant. I am now at 24 weeks, and have had exactly 3 flare-ups since I got pregnant. All 3 I can trace to specific food triggers. I now have to deal with C instead, and take Citrucel and Colace daily to keep everything moving as it should. I *never* thought I would have to deal with C, especially with the horrible D I had before I got pregnant!Susan


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

You are so lucky!! I keep hoping that the same will happen to me. I was great for the first two weeks of my pregnancy, and then I went back to work...I am a teacher and am teaching kindergarten for the first time!! Stress seems to have brought everything back!!


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I just think everyone is different with their IBS-d when they are pregnant. I am 13 weeks pregnant. As soon as I found out I was pregnant I stopped taking my daily Immodium. Maybe it's safe...but I wasnt' willing to take the chance with my baby. It hasn't been easy tho. As my pregnancy has gone on my flareups are less. But everyday I have horrid gas pains and gas. Every few days I have a D episode but I can live with it. Before I was pregnant I could barely work or go out without my Immodium. I will gladly take the symptoms I have now. I think the fact I am taking prenatal vitamins with iron and 2 extra calcium pills is helping to "bind" me up abit.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

mY girlfriend, who is IBS-D, has had a total remission of symptons since becomming pregnant. She is so happy. Her husband cannot beleive her symptoms just disappeared. I have actaully heard this happening to other pregnant women as well. However in every case the IBS came roaring back after they gave birth. May you have a good pregnancy. Take care!


----------



## sue121 (Dec 21, 2004)

I am exactly the same, i stopped taking my loperamide when i found out I was pregnant and since then I have had constant diaahea to the point of being too affraid to go out incase it happens, i spoke to my doctor today to see if it was safe to starttaking the loperamide and i was told "no there is nothing you can do about it you have to grin and bare it" at the moment another 7 months of this seems like hell. although im sure it will be worth it in the end! i was excited by posts by other IBS - D sufferers that maybe it would ease off but no such luck!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

What about taking Calcium? That has helped some with their IBS-D and you need extra calcium during pregnancy....and can you maybe add some Metamucil to your diet to bulk up your BMs?


----------

